# NEAR MISSES...Doh



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

This threads dedicated to car audio equipment you'd missed out on or chose not to buy, but regretted later.

For me, it was a Rockford Fosgate punch power 360 amp. I was doing my e-rounds on the bay only 5 minutes prior to this amp being listed and happened to revisit the bay later, I was absolutely gutted. It so happens my bro Doc ProMos hit the fast-finger freddy and consequently added it to his stash...


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a great topic! one big one for me... now this may seem silly but was an original crossfire CFA1000D that a local store at on the trade table… They let me audition in my car and it was extremely powerful second only to the mmats amps (old D300HC, etc) now this is back in 1999… It was the first class D I had ever heard and temporarily installed my vehicle and I remember in the crossfire catalog it was loaded with so many parts it wasn't funny. The picture gave me a rush just looking at how much stuff was in it. I wish I had gotten back just to have now. I had gotten out of high school that day and drove about 40 minutes to the store, grab some Taco Bell and After swapping my Phoenix gold xs2500 out on my two 12" kicker xpl subs, I ate it in the parking lot while listening to that Crossfire amp after installing it...sadly I had to take it back out and turn it in… another story was I skipped my 8am Gen. psychology class in college one day to make an hour and a half drive to audition a USA 800. The only thing I had in the car at the time for my MB quart reference components upfront so that is what i ran it on. We're talking about the 44 inch long US Amps here… I had McDonald's breakfast with me this time lmao... I listened to everything from classical music to heavy-metal and boy with all that headroom did it sound very good  I may have had my Oz Audio superman components in actually, i can't recall if it was them or the quarts. Another amp I wish I could have had... But could not afford so not quite a miss… All of that stuff I wish I still had I wish I had held onto it.... :-(


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Missed out on a Punch 45HD for $30, an old Crossfire for $20 and a really nice old JBL for like $70


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

MikeT1982 said:


> I listened to everything from classical music to heavy-metal and boy with all that headroom did it sound very good


That's awesome! I've ran my mids and highs off of my USA400 and its incredible. Very warm sounding amplifiers imo


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes very crisp and warm! It was scary though, it felt like I had a blown big block engine on a stock drive train LoL....I was extremely careful on the volume control as I did not want to hurt my expensive components that I have worked hard for at the time. I considered it a unique opportunity to hear this monster which is a class AB fully capable of amplifying any frequency range but is mostly relegated to sub duty. I had the chance to listen to the amp but no subs in the car but I did not let that stop me. I was between install changes and I had my extra optima battery, distribution blocks, and an MDF false floor with all of my component set crossover input feeder wires, RCA's, and remote turn on just hanging loose so I figured why not!  That is awesome that you also got to hear one full range!  and even cooler that you own it! I never could afford one, but now have a USA400 in my collection, it is slightly more approachable and less intimidating! LoL


----------

